# Love..



## tabbymichelle (Feb 8, 2006)

I shot this photo of my friend April and her Fiance Jeff.. I thought it turned out cute, but I was just gonna see what everyone thought. I will also add that it would probably look better if my scanner wasn't horrible. I am in the market for a new one!


----------



## fotolode (Feb 8, 2006)

tabbymichelle- have you ever thought of the whole idea of going digital? I'm sure you are ones that are stuck on the film era- of course nothing is wrong with that because I use both digi and conventional. Great shot btw! Is it just me or did you lowered the quality a little b/c it looks a little grainy?


----------



## tabbymichelle (Feb 8, 2006)

fotolode said:
			
		

> tabbymichelle- have you ever thought of the whole idea of going digital? I'm sure you are ones that are stuck on the film era- of course nothing is wrong with that because I use both digi and conventional. Great shot btw! Is it just me or did you lowered the quality a little b/c it looks a little grainy?



Yeah, I am just about ready to buy the rebel xt. I have film because I have it for school. Next semester is everything digital so I will be buying it soon. Trust me, it looks this way because my scanner is HORRIBLE. It's as old as dirt! lol I really need to buy a new one.


----------



## tabbymichelle (Feb 8, 2006)

Oh, I also wanted to add that I was using 200 because we were goofing around, just hanging out and that's what I had with me. I should have used 400, I know.


----------

